# Do genuine Changs even exist



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 27, 2021)

Almost all “changs” are mixed
















​


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

They’re much rarer but they exist 
Daniel dae Kim is one example


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 27, 2021)

*6'4 Godfrey Gao*








*6'3 Hu Bing










*


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> They’re much rarer but they exist
> Daniel dae Kim is one example


He has good bones but I don't think he has high smv


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

africancel said:


> He has good bones but I don't think he has high smv
> View attachment 1062322


He’s good looking, tall and famous 
His smv is fine imo


----------



## Austrian Oak (Mar 27, 2021)

africancel said:


> He has good bones but I don't think he has high smv
> View attachment 1062322


gigachad in china


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> gigachad in china


He’s Korean


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

Generally the best looking Asians are central Asian where they have more European mixture


----------



## Austrian Oak (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s Korean


koreans could pass for Chinese


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s good looking, tall and famous
> His smv is fine imo


He looks better than average but I wouldn't call him chang. I'm considering sex appeal without status, I think the guys posted by @Toska are legit changs but I wouldn't say Daniel Dae Kim is


----------



## Deleted member 10579 (Mar 27, 2021)

They do but they're rarer than white or black Chads


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

He’s a good looking Asian imo


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

africancel said:


> He looks better than average but I wouldn't call him town. I'm considering sex appeal without status, I think the guys posted by @Toska are legit changs but I wouldn't say Daniel Dae Kim is


You’re probably right 
Either way he’s not ugly or recessed and actually looks good


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> *6'3 Hu Bing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mirin his forward growth as an Asian


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> koreans could pass for Chinese


Not really


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 27, 2021)

yes alot actually
but not so present in western media


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

Most k pop singers are pretty good looking but status halo exists too


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Most k pop singers are pretty good looking but status halo exists too


Not by conventional psl standards tbh especially without makeup


----------



## Austrian Oak (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Not really













look pretty similar to me. same hairline jfl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Most k pop singers are pretty good looking but status halo exists too


Most of them are surgerymaxxed


----------



## bwrauycnee (Mar 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> *6'4 Godfrey Gao*
> View attachment 1062318
> 
> 
> ...


2 in a billion jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

africancel said:


> Not by conventional psl standards tbh especially without makeup


That’s why I mentioned status too 
Either way a typical ricecel looks much worse than Daniel dae Kim or a K pop singer


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 27, 2021)

bwrauycnee said:


> 2 in a billion jfl


true but the north chinese and koreans have been slowly ascending, there are quite a few moggers now


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Most of them are surgerymaxxed


Koreans are very black pilled on surgery but their beauty standards are way different from western and psl standards


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> true but the north chinese and koreans have been slowly ascending, there are quite a few moggers now


Are you Asian?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> View attachment 1062330
> 
> 
> View attachment 1062331
> ...


Look different


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Are you Asian?


not east asian i'm indian tho


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> not east asian i'm indian tho


You said at first you’re Italian


----------



## Austrian Oak (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Look different


nah koreans especially northern look like chinese


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 27, 2021)

Rain (Korean guy from Speed Racer) seems pretty Changlite to me, at least before K-pop girls still loved him... i'd say that's what comes to people's mind when they think of goodlooking Asians but guys like Hu Bing are just Gigachads overall.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You said at first you’re Italian


that was a half assed joke


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> that was a half assed joke


Ngl some Indians can pass for exotic southern Italians


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Ngl some Indians can pass for exotic southern Italians


yea, i'm too brown for that tho, i'm trying to get glowing mulatto caramel skin but there's nothing on the forum that talks about that


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 27, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Rain (Korean guy from Speed Racer) seems pretty Changlite to me, at least before K-pop girls still loved him... i'd say that's what comes to people's mind when they think of goodlooking Asians but guys like Hu Bing are just Gigachads overall.


Really? He looks above average but wouldn't say changlite


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 27, 2021)

africancel said:


> Really? He looks above average but wouldn't say changlite
> View attachment 1062334


Yea for nowadays standards he's not that gl anymore but before K-pop like I said he definetly was way above average overall.

He got really rugged and lean facially for movies like Ninja Assassin.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Mar 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> true but the north chinese and koreans have been slowly ascending, there are quite a few moggers now


They tend to have too much of the faggot pheno. Much prefer masculine features, which aren’t emphasized there.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

africancel said:


> Really? He looks above average but wouldn't say changlite
> View attachment 1062334


He’s good looking for an Asian
Like I said the best looking Asians tend to be central or around there




if you count Uyghurs as East Asian then I have seen a few good looking ones in person but they have a lot of Caucasian features


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> yea, i'm too brown for that tho, i'm trying to get glowing mulatto caramel skin but there's nothing on the forum that talks about that


A few of my Italian family are almost as dark as south Asians 
Ray Romano look Indian imo 







do you mean this skin tone?


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s a good looking Asian imo
> View attachment 1062326


he is hapa not chang


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> A few of my Italian family are almost as dark as south Asians
> Ray Romano look Indian imo
> View attachment 1062341
> View attachment 1062342
> ...


yea that's a good skin tone, realistically tho i could probably get to a skin tone that is slightly browner than ray romano. I also realized indian skin tone looks so shitty most of the time because of the undertones so i'm trying to get a good undertone.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> he is hapa not chang


He’s Kazakh


----------



## datboijj (Mar 27, 2021)

africancel said:


> Really? He looks above average but wouldn't say changlite





LondonVillie said:


> He’s good looking for an Asian
> Like I said the best looking Asians tend to be central or around there


These are 100% asian


----------



## datboijj (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Koreans are very black pilled on surgery but their beauty standards are way different from western and psl standards


their beauty standards are such cope because at the end of the day they always concede to the avg white mogging them and being walking demi gods


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

datboijj said:


> These are 100% asian
> 
> View attachment 1062367
> View attachment 1062368


The one in the green shirt looks like Chico a bit


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

datboijj said:


> their beauty standards are such cope because at the end of the day they always concede to the avg white mogging them and being walking demi gods
> View attachment 1062364


Your eyes are very Asian looking imo 
Don’t ugh by posts again you’re deluded


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s Kazakh


so hapa (kazahs are mixed)


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 27, 2021)

datboijj said:


> These are 100% asian
> 
> View attachment 1062367
> View attachment 1062368


The mongolian guy looks very impressive ngl the other guy looks maybe changlite to me, name?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> so hapa (kazahs are mixed)


They’re not really hapa 
Generically Kazakhs are 3/4 East Asian and 1/4 Middle Eastern/ west Eurasian


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> They’re not really hapa
> Generically Kazakhs are 3/4 East Asian and 1/4 Middle Eastern/ west Eurasian


I think its 60-80% East Asian dna

some look more white tho. 90% look fully asian imo


----------



## Hozay (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> I think its 60-80% East Asian dna
> 
> some look more white tho. 90% look fully asian imo


Recently Kazakhs have mixed with Russians but historically they mixed with groups like Iranians, Arabs and Anatolian Turks 
Even then some mongols have light features. Genghis Khan was said to have green eyes and red hair


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Recently Kazakhs have mixed with Russians but historically they mixed with groups like Iranians, Arabs and Anatolian Turks
> Even then some mongols have light features. Genghis Khan was said to have green eyes and red hair


Can I still call myself quapa even tho Kazakhs arent really hapas?







this is my cousin (fully Kazakh unlike me)


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 27, 2021)

This guy mogs all of PSL models


----------



## datboijj (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Your eyes are very Asian looking imo
> Don’t ugh by posts again you’re deluded


you seem to forget "asian" eyes are from Africa
Need I remind you again for the 5th time??


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> Can I still call myself quapa even tho Kazakhs arent really hapas?
> 
> View attachment 1062384
> 
> ...


He looks Russian or maybe tartar. Passes for anywhere in Ukraine and Belarus also 
Central Asian genes are unusual since you’re right they’re mainly East Asian but often they’ll look Caucasian and sometimes even white.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

datboijj said:


> you seem to forget "asian" eyes are from Africa
> Need I remind you again for the 5th time??
> View attachment 1062374
> 
> ...


Yea but normies don’t see it that way


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 27, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> View attachment 1062383
> 
> 
> This guy mogs all of PSL models


SMV mogged by average recessed white guy


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 27, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> SMV mogged by average recessed white guy


cope . 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com




this guy is 55 and mogs all of PSL models


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 27, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> SMV mogged by average recessed white guy


Do Bulgarians count as East Asians? I mean the Bulgars were Turkic and central Asian


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 27, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Do Bulgarians count as East Asians? I mean the Bulgars were Turkic and central Asian


No, they count as slav.


----------



## Deleted member 3771 (Mar 27, 2021)

Kpop maxxer aside, chang is rare but definitely exist. Dk if these even considered as chang by PSL standard


----------



## copeistani (Mar 27, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Almost all “changs” are mixed
> 
> View attachment 1062316
> View attachment 1062317
> ...


Attractive people are their own race. Legit, ethnicity doesn’t matter when you’re attractive. If curries weren’t so bloated all the time, there would definitely be some great looking people.

That being said, yes, they exist.​


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Mar 27, 2021)

The Chang I always think of is this dude from 13 reasons why. Never bothered to look him up but yep he’s hapa. Chinese/Malaysian + English/Dutch


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Mar 28, 2021)

Mogs most chads imo.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Mar 28, 2021)

Who is this 


SOS-Sonic said:


> View attachment 1063035
> View attachment 1063036
> 
> Mogs most chads imo.


----------



## doll (Mar 28, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> View attachment 1063035
> View attachment 1063036
> 
> Mogs most chads imo.


insane harmony wtf


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 28, 2021)

in my entire life, I’ve never heard a girl say she thinks Asian is beautiful (except kpopers)


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Mar 28, 2021)

Fukushi sota @Aquiillaxo


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 28, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Almost all “changs” are mixed
> 
> View attachment 1062316
> View attachment 1062317
> ...


These guys aren't even that gl. But yeah Chang's exist, face doesn't matter it's all about cock and the biggest cock I've seen was asian so


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 28, 2021)

most def a chang but idk if he's mixed or not


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 28, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> These guys aren't even that gl. But yeah Chang's exist, face doesn't matter it's all about cock and the biggest cock I've seen was asian so


Who’s cock?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 28, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Who’s cock?


i wonder who it could possibly be?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 28, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> i wonder who it could possibly be?
> View attachment 1064024


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 28, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> most def a chang but idk if he's mixed or not



niggas on this forum be like "Noooo Dorsal hump ugly hook nose noooo"


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 29, 2021)

Yes, there are some changs.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

Toska said:


> *6'3 Hu Bing*


Looks about 6'4


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 5, 2021)

@thecel is changlite


----------

